# Halloween Fireplace Mantle Scarf



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I finally got around to making a Halloween fireplace mantle scarf. I've been meaning to make one for years...

...I used high quality quilting cotton from my stash. I measured the length and depth of the mantle top. Then, I factored in seam allowances and cut the four pieces for the top and bottom sides (I needed to sew two pieces together to get the full length). I also cut one piece of quilting batting the same side which is sewn inbetween the top and bottom fabric.

For the large pendants, I drew a "pattern" piece on regular paper. I cut two pieces for each pendant (front and back)... I centered and spaced the large pendants equal distance. Then I did the same thing for the small, black pendants inbetween the large ones.

I love the old fashioned look of these fabrics. It fits in perfectly with everything else. Now that it's up, I might as well just leave it there!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks great.
I have always loved your handiwork.
I am asking for my birthday a new sewing machine.
Since I have played a tailor on stage, its time I really knew what I was doing.
Ms. W, Can you recommend a good ,but not too overpriced machine for a beginner?
Something not too complicated,that I wont end up sewing my fingers together?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Outstanding color scheme and presentation!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

What a great idea! But don't you have it on the "AHEM" (throat clearing noise) wrong fireplace, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's so pretty, Ms W!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

You have some serious skill. Thats is really nicely done. Very impressive.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you very much! It was an easy project in between all of the other stuff I've been doing!

And Ken, the other fireplace is my special fireplace. It has pride of place in my basement and is never put away like the rest of my props!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job Ms. W. If we had a fireplace and mantle, I'd want one just like it.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice job! If you ever decide to market your patterns, please let us know!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very nice! Great job, as always.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. I love your choice of material for the fireplace runner. Is it vintage?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love it! and the fireplace and the decorations on top are just as wonderful! I'm envious!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

very nice.

I have the same haunted house votive.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you all so much! Using quality quilting fabric has made huge difference; the pendants hang beautifully.

scareme, it is not vintage fabric. I bought it about seven or eight years ago. The witch and black fabrics from a manufacturer called Northcott and the orangy-yellow is from a manufacturer called Moda. From time to time I still it see it on ebay.

HB, I got the iron candle holders a few years back at T.J. Maxx. 

Thanks again for all of your kind comments!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks great!
Wyatt, I have 2 sewing machines, one from the 50's & one from the 60's that I got for $25 & $40 each.One even came with the wooden sewing machine desk and a boxful of accessories..even a sock darning attachment. They are workhorses.You don't really need to know much about machines to buy one. You can tell a heavy, quality machine from a cheapie by looking at it. You just need common sense. Make sure it works (always try it 1st), isn't all gummed up with old grease & dust and that the belts & electrical cord looks good & are not dry rotted. I make sure I have the user's instruction book as well (but you can usually buy them online for about $5). I paid about $50 to get them regreased & checked up and it's all good. Most estate & garage sales will let you put money down on the machine, then run home & jump online to check it out/research before buying.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love your work, Ms. Wicked. You're my inspiration when it comes to sewing. Thank you.


----------

